# Not sure if there is anyone from the UK here but I have a lone boy who needs a home.



## Kaeguri (Sep 26, 2013)

His name is Goku and his companion passed away this morning. I am worried about having him on his own, he is about 1 and half years old. 

He needs an experienced owner as he has been aggressive towards me in the past drawing blood on multiple occasions. Since I did immersion training with him last year he has not bitten me but I wouldn't trust him with strangers, and he has his mood swings. 

He will need someone with a lot of experience introducing rats into new mischiefs as he was the dominant male. He grew up around a cat but has attacked the cat before, I'm not sure how he would react around new rats. 

Buying a new companion for him is not an option for me for a lot of reasons, so I would for him to go to a loving home. 

On the flipside if you have any tips on not making him lonely and dealing with a rat who has lost its companion feel free to message me.


----------

